# Heater for 3 gallon hex acrylic tank



## JD3P (Oct 21, 2010)

I have what I believe to be a 3 gallon hex and it's acrylic. I'm not sure which heater I need to buy for it, can I just get a regular 25w glass heater? I'm reading it could melt the tank, but I've seen so many people using them in critter keepers.


----------



## JD3P (Oct 21, 2010)

I mean a 10w heater.


----------



## aeharding (Jan 4, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-HEATER-Aquarium-Heater-Watts/dp/B0006JLPFE
Looks like a good, cheap, small heater.

Also design should make it not melt the tank. And I doubt it even could anyways: You have what many of computer nerds dream of built into your tank: Liquid cooling. xD


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

agreed... it will never "Melt" but it does become flexible fairly easily with heat, though we are talking on the levels of what a heat gun would produce... which is MUCH MUCH MUCH hotter then your heater is even capable of producing... besides, if it did, you would have fish soup on your hands first before a melted tank. Since there is water in the tank, there is nothing to ever worry about since it is liquid cooling for the heater. Which is why you see the warning on the heater to not turn them on while not in the water.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I use the heater posted above in my 2.5 gallon tank. It works great. I have it on a timer though so it doesn't make the water too hot. Trust me, you won't melt anything.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

That heater works fine in my 5 gallon, but it isn't the best.


----------



## Omega3 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a 10 gallon heater from walmart (smallest they had) in my 2.5, but it's made to heat the water to 78 degrees and then shut off and come back on when needed. It works fine.


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

I have regular 25 watt heaters in my 3 gal kritter keepers. They work fine. the fish even like to sit on the heating element part of them with no ill effects.


----------



## JD3P (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone, only reason I was really worried about it melting was because when I googled it a bunch of people were saying it would melt -_- but now that you've enlightened me...lol..I will probably just go with either the 7.5 watt or a 10-25w, whichever I can find for a better price.


----------



## aeharding (Jan 4, 2011)

Just make sure it doesn't touch the side and you should be fine.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a 25 watt Marineland stealth visitherm in a 2.5 critter keeper and I've had no problems with melting.


----------



## JD3P (Oct 21, 2010)

Alright so maybe this is a silly question to ask after all the answers I received. I ordered a 100W heater for my 10 gallon which I did intend to set up, but now can't. If I keep it on a very low setting and monitor it for a few days to make sure it does not rise above 80 degrees, will this be okay?


----------

